# Problemas con el módulo Bluetooth HC-05



## Bertub (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy jugando con los modulos de bluetooth HC-05 compre unos que vienen con adaptador que me nivela los potenciales para usar con +5v pero solo tengo 4 patitas, 2 de alimentacion y 2 de TX y RX, segun entiendo debo colocar el pin 34 a potencial alto, pero este modulo viene solo con 4 patitas y dentro de un plastico protector debo romper el plastico y soldar un cable?

Tiene el modulo para soldar una patita mas a cada lado de las 4 mencionadas y esta identificadas como WAKEUP y STATE tal vez con algunas de ellas?

puedo emparentar el modulo a mi celular y desde alli con un hyperterminal (android) setear por comandos AT al modulo?

gracias ...


----------



## StrySG (Sep 10, 2013)

Creo que las 4 patas son suficientes, igualmente use un HC-06 solo con 4 patas y funcionó, hasta le cambie algunos parámetros vía comandos AT, pero no utilice aún un HC-05.

No rompas el plástico, lee la hoja de datos o mejor dicho el documento para el uso del HC-05 si no lo tienes busca:

HC-0305 serail module AT commamd set 201104 revised.pdf

Que es el que te indica cada detalle para emparejarlo, cambiarlo a modo esclavo, bauds, etc.


----------



## Bertub (Sep 11, 2013)

StrySG dijo:


> Creo que las 4 patas son suficientes, igualmente use un HC-06 solo con 4 patas y funcionó, hasta le cambie algunos parámetros vía comandos AT, pero no utilice aún un HC-05.
> 
> No rompas el plástico, lee la hoja de datos o mejor dicho el documento para el uso del HC-05 si no lo tienes busca:
> 
> ...



Según la hoja de datos tengo q*ue* poner el pin34 en nivel alto, pero el mismo esta soldado al adaptador y cubierto con el plástico, ¿entonces de que otra manera puedo entrar a estado de configuración?

gracias


----------



## StrySG (Sep 11, 2013)

Si el vendedor no te dío algún manual para ese bluetooth entonces, prueba con wakeup y state, se me ocurre que wakeup es un pin de entrada y state quiźa de salida...

De todos modos revisa la docuementación de tu módulo, si no la tienes sirve buscar por ejemplo solamente la placa adaptadora (sin el hc-05) que tambíen se vende por separado y ver su documentación, deberías encontrar allí una respuesta.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Las cuatro patas bastan.
Para configurarlo le puedes enviar comandos AT mientras no está emparejado, los que he probado no adimten todos, solo unos pocos pero por ejemplo le puedes cambiar el nombre.


----------



## Bertub (Sep 12, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Las cuatro patas bastan.
> Para configurarlo le puedes enviar comandos AT mientras no está emparejado, los que he probado no adimten todos, solo unos pocos pero por ejemplo le puedes cambiar el nombre.



Hola, gracias por la noticia, ¿como debo conectarlo para poder setearlo?
Al estar con el adaptador no puedo conectarlo como dice el fabricante, si no tiene q*ue* estar emparentado.
¿Imagino q*ue* no lo puedo setear directamente con el celular, o me equivoco?

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2013)

No, se configura desde el lado  eléctrico  no desde el BT. Para conectar por el lado BT lo tienes que emparejar y entonces deja de "hacer caso", lo que hace es de "max 232 inalámbrico"
Puedes encargar al "pic" o lo que sea que lo configura o puedes hacerte un cable con un max 232 y configurarlo en un pc, yo lo hago así.


----------



## Bertub (Sep 13, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> No, se configura desde el lado  eléctrico  no desde el BT. Para conectar por el lado BT lo tienes que emparejar y entonces deja de "hacer caso", lo que hace es de "max 232 inalámbrico"
> Puedes encargar al "pic" o lo que sea que lo configura o puedes hacerte un cable con un max 232 y configurarlo en un pc, yo lo hago así.



Dejame entender, conecto el modulo a un pic, lo alimento y sin emparejar hago que el pic le diga al modulo los comando AT de seteo?

gracias y disculpa que no entienda de primeras jajajaja


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2013)

Si, esa es una opción


----------



## AG-1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bertub dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy jugando con los modulos de bluetooth HC-05 compre unos que vienen con adaptador que me nivela los potenciales para usar con +5v pero solo tengo 4 patitas, 2 de alimentacion y 2 de TX y RX, segun entiendo debo colocar el pin 34 a potencial alto, pero este modulo viene solo con 4 patitas y dentro de un plastico protector debo romper el plastico y soldar un cable?
> 
> Tiene el modulo para soldar una patita mas a cada lado de las 4 mencionadas y esta identificadas como WAKEUP y STATE tal vez con algunas de ellas?
> 
> ...


 
Probablemente el módulo que que has adquirido sea un HC-06(esclavo) en vez de un HC-05(maestro/esclavo). 
En los modulos HC-05 , al menos los que he utilizado, se pone el pin 34 en estado alto para entrar en modo comandos AT.


----------



## Bertub (Sep 13, 2013)

AG-1 dijo:


> Probablemente el módulo que que has adquirido sea un HC-06(esclavo) en vez de un HC-05(maestro/esclavo).
> En los modulos HC-05 , al menos los que he utilizado, se pone el pin 34 en estado alto para entrar en modo comandos AT.



Es un modulo HC-05 asi lo reconoce el BT, no puedo poner el pin34 en estado alto porq esta soldado al adapatador y protegido con un plastico. gracias


----------



## AG-1 (Sep 14, 2013)

En ese caso prueba como te indiica Scooter.
Realiza las pruebas a 9.600 BPS y si no te funcionara prueba a 38.400 BPS
Salu2



Bertub dijo:


> Es un modulo HC-05 asi lo reconoce el BT, no puedo poner el pin34 en estado alto porq esta soldado al adapatador y protegido con un plastico. gracias


----------



## Daniel4444 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hola. Llevo tiempo intentando usar el clásico HC-05 para controlar el texto mostrado en una LCD.
Hice la aplicación para enviar el texto, el programa para que un PIC16F628A reciba datos por USART y éstos mismos los mande a la LCD y todo bien, pero no logro conectarme al módulo, por más que intento siempre me aparece "No se pudo establecer conexión con hc-05 porqué el pin es incorrecto"

Tengo entendido que por defecto los módulos tienen la clave 0000 o si no 1234, pero en ningún momento aparece ninguna ventana dónde pueda escribir ese pin, ya intenté en varios dispositivos Android y realmente ando totalmente perdido.

¿Quienes ya han trabajado con éstos módulos, cómo lo han hecho ? 
¿En donde ponen el pin para conectarse?


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 13, 2015)

no se habra dañado tu modulo?, o necesitaras  configurarlo ?


----------



## jefki (Jul 13, 2015)

la app tiene función de detección, emparejamiento y conexión, o solo la parte de conexión? si el emparejamiento del modulo se hace desde fuera de la app puedes hacer como en el vídeo. Si tratas de hacer el emparejamiento desde la app es probable que por hay este el problema.
Si no es ninguna de las dos podria ser que el modulo se halla dañado


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 7, 2016)

Yo tengo el modelo del HC-05 con botoncito y ni siquiera se me enciende el LED al realizar las conexiones. Alguna idea?

A los comandos AT ni responde, por supuesto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 18, 2016)

El LED debe encender desde que se conecta el voltaje de alimentación.
Lo hará rápidamente y más despacio cuando está en modo de comandos AT.
Y si todo está bien conectado y la configuración de conexión es correcta, debe responder a cada comando.
Si no lo hace es porque tu módulo está dañado.


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 18, 2016)

Pero me parece demasiada casualidad que los dos que compré estuvieran dañados. Y no, no se enciende el LED al conectarlo. Pongo foto de mis módulos. Son HC-05 sin lugar a dudas, ¿no? A ver si voy a estar equivocándome de módulo...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 18, 2016)

Es idéntico a los que yo tengo, pero con una gran diferencia en la parte de arriba. (Donde está el botón)
Le falta la tarjeta con los chips. 

Sobre esa parte blanca con los pads a los costados, va soldada una tarjeta que lleva dos chips y la antena.


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 18, 2016)

Me extrañaba bastante que hubiera una diferencia tan brutal entre algunos modelos que vi en internet y el mío... Eso de que no tuviera antena... Me escamaba 

¿Crees que puede ser eso? El vendedor no tiene comentarios negativos en su página (sino no lo hubiera comprado), así que eso me confunde.

De todos modos, ¿el esquema estaba bien? ¿Lo conectaste con esas resistencias y todo?

Gracias D@rkbytes!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 18, 2016)

bivalvo dijo:


> Me extrañaba bastante que hubiera una diferencia tan brutal entre algunos modelos que vi en internet y el mío... Eso de que no tuviera antena... Me escamaba
> 
> ¿Crees que puede ser eso? El vendedor no tiene comentarios negativos en su página (sino no lo hubiera comprado), así que eso me confunde.


Tal vez los módulos que tu compraste venían incompletos y el vendedor no lo notó.
Lo que tu tienes es la placa base, falta la circuitería principal.


bivalvo dijo:


> De todos modos, ¿el esquema estaba bien? ¿Lo conectaste con esas resistencias y todo?


Los que yo tengo están completos, los que tu tienes no van a funcionar porque te los vendieron incompletos.
Por alguna razón no los terminaron de armar y así jamás van a funcionar.

De hecho, los módulos tienen una cubierta plástica que cubre la tarjeta principal.
Y por lo regular tienen una flecha dorada, supongo que es el indicador de "Passed Inspection"

Vista de la tarjeta principal sobre la placa base.


Vista de la parte de abajo.


Si puedes, realiza un reclamo, porque lo que te vendieron no sirve.​


----------



## seaarg (Ene 19, 2016)

Mas alla de que solo tenes la placa adaptadora de nivel.

En mi caso, para configurarlos lo que hice fue montar en un protoboard un pic que tire los comandos AT que quiero por RS232 y este conectado al modulo. Al conectar la alimentacion tenes que poner un pin en un estado, creo que alto no recuerdo bien. Y segun recuerdo, ponerlo en el estado contrario (bajo supongamos) antes de que el pic empiece a mandar comandos AT.

Con esto recuerdo haber configurado uno a 115200 bauds. El valor por defecto del modulo esta indicado en el datasheet. Creo que era 34800 para el modo de configuracion pero bien puede que sea 9600.

Ojo, no era la misma velocidad en el modo normal que en el modo configuracion.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 19, 2016)

Pues yo diría que revises la publicación, por que hay quienes venden el modulo que en realidad solo es esta diminuta tarjeta.

Así la compre yo por que se conectaría directo a un chip a 3V, y también pueden vender el adaptador separado que es lo que adquiriste.


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 19, 2016)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues yo diría que revises la publicación, por que hay quienes venden el modulo que en realidad solo es esta diminuta tarjeta.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 139105
> Así la compre yo por que se conectaría directo a un chip a 3V, y también pueden vender el adaptador separado que es lo que adquiriste.




Exacto, estuve confirmando anoche y sí, lo que yo compré era el adaptador y la tarjeta viene por separado. El conjunto vale alrededor de 3€ y a mí me costó 0'5€... Estaba claro que no iba a tener tanta suerte! Jajaja

Pediré el conjunto completo montado porque esas soldaduras son un tanto complicadas (si tuviera un horno...). Total, para la diferencia mínima que hay entre uno y otro...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 8, 2020)

A nadie le gusta revivir muertos en estas fechas.... pero tengo problemas con ese modulo, eh leido muchos articulos, visto videos, comandos, conexiones, etc. Eh logrado esto
1.-Conexion correcta via monitor serie desde un arduino nano(atmega168 trucho)
2.-Envio y recepcion de datos aparentemente bien

El modelo en si es este mismo tal cual

Y su modelo comercial es ZS-040 Alias Bluetooth Hm-10 At-09 At09 Ble 4.0 Cc2541 Zs-040
Problemas:
El telefono lo ve en dispositivos disponibles pero no se conecta, eh intentado con el pasword de fabrica, reconfigurando el pasword con el comando AT+PAS123123 que es el comando que aparentemente funciona y aun asi no se conecta, lo que note es que al querer conectar el led se queda encendido y se queda digamos trabado el modulo, pues cuando no se intenta conectar este tiene el led parpadeando en ciclos de 1 segundo y cuando se intenta conectar al modulo se traba en vinculando unos segundos y despues no vuelve a conectar, el modulo mantiene el led encendido aun cuando el telefono indica que no se pudo conectar al modulo.

Dato interesante:
Usando una aplicacion llamada BLE scanner se conecta, eh incluso adquiere datos de este, claro esta app no pide el pasword se conecta directamente al modulo sin mas.
Usando otra aplicacion llamada Arduino Bluetooth Controller puedo comunicarme al pc via monitor serie, envio textos desde el telefono y los recibe el pc sin ningun problema y mensajes legibles, el problema esta en que:

No puedo conectarme al modulo con el celular, no entra ningun pasword, eh intentado resetear de fabrica,configurar baudios, cambiando nombre, y no deja vincular.
¿Alguien tiene idea de que hace falta hacer para que funcione? O si no,
¿Como es que se debe utilizar?
Adjunto imagenes del hardware y algunas capturas del software, saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 8, 2020)

Reconfigura el final de linea que dice "Ambos NL & CR". Por eso te aparecen los caracteres raros.
Y fijate que los baudios corresponden al configurado en el Arduino Nano


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 8, 2020)

Esos caracteres extraños se deben más que nada a que la configuración del módulo siempre es a 38400 Bps.
38400, N, 8, 1


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 8, 2020)

¿Entonces el que no conecte el telefono al modulo se debe a la configuracion de los baudios?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 8, 2020)

Lo que me resulta extraño que desde aplicaciones de terceros puedes conecta y comunicarte, pero.... desde el celular? No puedes.
A que te refieres que desde el celular no puedes conectarte? Si ya te conectas con las app de terceros.
No sera que tu aplicacion tiene un fallo en la programacion?

Aclara eso..


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 8, 2020)

Osea el bluetooth del telefono por defecto desde ajustes no deja conectar, pero usando esas apps si se conecta eh incluso mando mensajes con el telefono al modulo se recibe en arduino y lo muestra en el monitor serie, lo que no me deja es conectar directamente el celular desde conexiones bluetooth con ninguna contraseña ni reset.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 8, 2020)

Quizas al ser un dispositivo serial (S.P.P., Serial Port Protocol), directamente Android no te lo reconoce, y no sabe manejarlo, pero al usar una App especifica, si lo acepta.
Prueba con otro telefono, en lo posible con otra version de Android


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 8, 2020)

Eh probado con otro telefono y tampoco vincula. Realizare mas pruebas. Si alguien tiene alguna pista les agradeceria cualquier sugerencia. saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 8, 2020)

La verdad que nunca use esos modulos, pero... para qué los quieres vinvular con el telefono, asi sin mas, si despues de todo vas a usar una aplicacion?
Porque no hace la aplicacion (si es que la vas a realizar tu) y haces pruebas?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2020)

Eso es normal.
En el teléfono se empareja y se desconecta a continuación.
Si quieres conectar necesitas un programa terminal


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 8, 2020)

Pues si de echo hice la aplicacion pero la aplicacion solo me muestra los dispositivos emparejados previamente, no me deja buscar nuevos.


Scooter dijo:


> Eso es normal.
> En el teléfono se empareja y se desconecta a continuación.
> Si quieres conectar necesitas un programa terminal


¿Te refieres  a un programa terminal para el android o integrado en la aplicacion que hice?

Cuando intento establecer conexion con el modulo, en el monitor serie me aparece esto mensaje : Connected
Pero aun asi en el telefono no se mantiene la conexion marca error: No fue posible vincularse a BT05,revise sus ajustes de BT05 e intentelo de nuevo.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 8, 2020)

Parece ser que este modulo es solo para comunicacion bluetooth serial, entonces funciona pero no para lo que lo queria, de igual modo funciona como debe.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 8, 2020)

Pues sí, siempre ha sido únicamente para ese propósito.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 8, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Pues sí, siempre ha sido únicamente para ese propósito.


Esque hay videos en los que usan modulos que directamente si conectan al smartphone, investigando demasiado, di con que ese modulo que tengo especificamente no lo han echo funcionar con ese modo de comunicacion, y el video en el que hice todo lo requerido para funcionar como interfaz smarthphone modulo bluetooth, usa otro modulo fisicamente diferente, entonces por la informacion que lei  y por los videos que vi, si es diferente el modulo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 9, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Es que hay vídeos en los que usan módulos que directamente sí conectan al smartphone.


Los módulos HC-05 sí se pueden conectar directamente al teléfono celular, pero se necesita una aplicación.
Yo he hecho varias en B4X para proyectos con microcontrolador, específicamente en B4A


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 9, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> funciona pero no para lo que lo queria,



Y cual era tu idea?
Si quieres controlar el smarthphone mediante bluetooth, necesitas otro tipo de dispositivo, ya que éste solo funciona como puerto serie


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2020)

Claro que es solo un puerto serie.
Claro que se puede conectar directamente con un celular.
Hace falta un programa en el celular, sin él el módulo desconecta.


----------



## PatricioMH.24 (May 10, 2020)

Hola a todos.
Tengo un m*ó*dulo HC-05 y he tenido algunos problemas configur*á*ndolo.
Al conectarlo a la placa no hay ning*ú*n problema, entra en modo de conexi*ó*n y configuraci*ó*n.
El problema es al conectarse con el tel*é*fono, aparece como dispositivo disponible, pero al conectarse se conecta un par de segundos y se desconecta.
Tambi*é*n en el monitor serie cuando yo pongo "AT" deber*í*a regresarme "OK" pero no me regresa nada.
Ya intent*é* invirtiendo TX y RX y nada. Estoy usando un HC-05 con bot*ó*n.

Estoy intentando con este c*ó*digo:

```
#include <SoftwareSerial.h>

SoftwareSerial BTserial(2, 3); // RX | TX
  // CONECTA DESDE EL HC-05 TX AL ARDUINO PIN DIGITAL 2.
  // CONECTA DESDE EL HC-05 RX AL ARDUINO PIN DIGITAL  3

char c = ' ';

void setup()
{
    Serial.begin(9600);

    Serial.println("ARDUINO ESTA LISTO");  // para agregar comados AT

    Serial.println("TENER PRESENTE EN EL MONITOR SERIAL NL & CR");

    //LA VELOCIDAD DE COMUNICACION DEL  HC-05 POR DEFECTO DEL MODO AT ES 38400 EN ALGUNOS CASOS
    BTserial.begin(38400);
}

void loop()
{
    if (BTserial.available())
    {
        c = BTserial.read();
        Serial.write(c);
    }

    if (Serial.available())
    {
        c =  Serial.read();
        BTserial.write(c);
    }
}
```


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 10, 2020)

Hola, porqué invertir las señales Tx y Rx.
Si el dispositivo responde a los comandos AT, es evidente que el cableado es correcto.
Quizás el problema viene por alguna incompatibilidad del móvil.
Prueba con otro.


----------



## PatricioMH.24 (May 10, 2020)

Estuve investigando un poco, y descubrí que algunos cables de ese tipo solo sirven para pasar corriente, pero no funcionaban para transmitir datos. Ya compré otro por mercado libre y a ver que tal.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 10, 2020)

El baudrate para entrar en el modo de configuración es de 38400 Bps, pero no suele ser el mismo en estado activo.
Aquí veo lo siguiente:

```
//LA VELOCIDAD DE COMUNICACION DEL  HC-05 POR DEFECTO DEL MODO AT ES 38400 EN ALGUNOS CASOS
    BTserial.begin(38400);
```
Y eso de "en algunos casos" yo creo que es en raros casos, porque en todos los módulos nuevos que he usado, el baudrate por defecto está en 9600 Bps.
Esto se puede comprobar en modo de configuración con el comando *AT+UART?*
Que debe regresar algo así: *+UART:9600,0,0*
Para establecer los parámetros UART se hace con el comando *AT+UART=<Param>,<Param2>,<Param3>*

La hoja de datos muestra que 9600 Bps es por defecto:


Verifica el baudrate de operación o realiza una prueba a 9600 Bps.
Por ahora ya no tengo módulos para probar, pero creo recordar que tras un restablecimiento también quedaba en 9600 Bps.
Comando para restablecimiento: *AT+RESET*

Edit:
Buscando entre mis cacharros encontré un módulo.
Apliqué el comando AT+UART? para conocer el baurate actual . (Anteriormente este módulo fue configurado)
Me apareció lo siguiente:

19200 Bps es la configuración UART que tiene ese módulo. (La que seguramente usé)
O sea: 19200, N, 8, 1
Tras un reset "AT+RESET" me seguía apareciendo el mismo baudrate de 19200, así que usé "AT+ORGL"
Con esto ya quedó en 38400 Bps.

Con esta prueba se podría considerar que por defecto también serían 38400 en modo activo.
Lo cual contradice lo que está en la hoja de datos, aunque no es algo que preocupe porque esto se puede configurar.



PatricioMH.24 dijo:


> El problema es al conectarse con el teléfono, aparece como dispositivo disponible, pero al conectarse se conecta un par de segundos y se desconecta.


Con respecto a eso, mira lo que se menciona en estos mensajes:
*Post #39*
*Post #41*


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Oct 10, 2022)

*C*onsulta*. E*stoy probando el m*ó*dulo HC-05
*C*on el bluetooth seria*l* lcontroller bajo y subo PWM pero lo hace lento*.
¿Có*mo puedo variar el c*ó*digo para que corra m*á*s r*á*pido?


```
#include <16F883.h>
#FUSES NOWDT
#FUSES HS
#FUSES MCLR
#use delay(internal=4000000)

//-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#USE RS232(stream=SERIE, BAUD=9600, PARITY=N, XMIT=PIN_C6, RCV=PIN_C7,BITS=8)


#define LED pin_C0
int16 valor=0;

void main(void)
{


   setup_ccp1(CCP_PWM);
   setup_timer_2(T2_DIV_BY_4,249,1);   // 1000 Hz. @ 4 MHz.
   ;

while(!kbhit()) //Pregunta si hay algun dato recibido
while (TRUE)
 {
       
     
     
       char Caracter = getc (); //Guarda el caracter
       if (Caracter == '0')
       {
          output_low (LED); //Apaga el LED
       
       }

       if (Caracter == '1')
       {
          output_HIGH (LED); //Enciende el LED
         
       }

      if (Caracter == 'a')
       {
       delay_ms(5);
             valor+=10;
     
       if( valor > 249) valor=249;
       
         
       
       }
           
         

          if (Caracter == 'b')
          {
           delay_ms(5);
                 valor-=10;
         
          if( valor <= 10) valor=20;
         
             
         
          }
     
      set_pwm1_duty(valor);
     
  }
}
```


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 10, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> *¿Có*mo puedo variar el c*ó*digo para que corra m*á*s r*á*pido?


¿Para que corra más rápido qué cosa?


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Oct 10, 2022)

El pwm, pero ahora no se si es el controlador bluetooth o el programa que esta mal.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2022)

¿Serán los delays?


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Oct 10, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Serán los delays?


No se, pero debería encender el led más rápido cuando sostenes el botón y tarda mucho, raro... le baje el tiempo a la app de celular, sumo la variable más 10 para que avance, creo que la comunicación con el bluetooth debe ser lenta!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 10, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> El PWM


Para obtener una frecuencia más alta, se configura el Timer 2


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> ..encender el led más rápido cuando sostenes el botón y tarda mucho, raro...



Osea que...

En el presente hilo me ocurre que:
a) Mi pregunta no tiene nada que que ver con la velocidad del PWM
b) Lo que quiero es que el PWM cambie más rápido
c) Copié el código de algún sitio y no tengo ni idea de que hace ni como
d) Todas las anteriores son ciertas

Scooter dijo:
¿Serán los delays?
En realidad Scooter lo estaba afirmando pero bueno, lo dejó como pregunta para que el preguntante pensase un poco.

Pregunta 2, ¿Si quitando los delays sigue funcionando lento que vas a hacer?
a) Dejar los delays porque total no importan
b) Hacer que incremente y decremente de dos en dos
c) Poner más delays, si están ahí será que son buenos para algo
d) Volver a preguntar en el foro


PD el pwm de la pi pico es de 16 bits, si lo pruebas verás...

¡Ostras!
¡Que cabeza la mía!

¿A que velocidad está el autorepeat de tu teclado?

Revisa todo, y lo más lento, ¡Eso es!


----------



## unmonje (Oct 11, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> No se, pero debería encender el led más rápido cuando sostenes el botón y tarda mucho, raro... le baje el tiempo a la app de celular, sumo la variable más 10 para que avance, creo que la comunicación con el bluetooth debe ser lenta!


En programación y cuestiones técnicas, no existen ni sirven COSAS como --> MUCHO ó POCO .
Si algo tarda, tenes que decirnos ¿cuanto tarda? y si es rápido ¿ que tan rápido ?  ¿0,5 segundos ó 2 horas?

A mi ese número en el código ( 4 millones DELAY no me gustó)

¿Moño grande pidió la maestra o moño chico ?


----------

